# Unixcode im Grafikfenster darstellen



## SockenSepp123 (17. Feb 2017)

Guten Tag, ich wollte einen Unixcode in einer bestimmten größe(50x50p) im Grafikfenster ausgeben. Dazu wollte ich zwei Methoden schreiben, die es anzeigen und auch wieder entfernen.
Über jede Hilfe bin ich sehr dakbar!


----------



## JStein52 (17. Feb 2017)

was ist denn ein Unixcode ?


----------



## krgewb (2. Mrz 2017)

Meinst du QR Code?


----------



## Schmetterhand (4. Mrz 2017)

Er meint höchstwahrscheinlich Unicode 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode
Was ist bei Dir denn ein Graphikfenster? Swing? JavaFX? OpenGL? 
Zumindest bei Swing und JavaFX kannst Du die Fontgröße für ein Label bzw. einen "Text-Node" einstellen.

Gruß,
Schmetterhand


----------

